# Come see us at the Florida Sportsman Show Feb 21 & 22



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Come see us at the Florida Sportsman show next weekend at the Ft Walton Beach Fairgrounds. We will be offering 14 months for the price of 12 for new members and FREE Trailer Care for renewals. We will also give away a Free Sea Tow tote bag full of SEA TOW goodies to everyone signs up. This is a fun show with a lot of good information and some good deals on everything fishing. Dont forget about our Advantage Network, Here is a list of places you can show your Sea Tow membership card and get discounts on purchases. If you have a business and would like to be added to our Advantage Network, please call Captain Rich Cobler at 850-777-0116 or you can call my office at 850-837-4152. Capt John<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U>SEA TOW DESTIN ADVANTAGE NETWORK PARTICIPANTS</U></H1><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">A & B Compu Prop 5% Discount on New Prop Sales<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in -27pt 0pt 0in">Baytowne Marina at Sandestin 10% Discount on Fuel<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Discovery Dive World 10% Discount off all Non-Sale Items<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in -0.5in 0pt 0in">Emerald Sails 10% Discount on Canvas, New Sails, Sail Repair<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Fantasea Scuba Headquarters 20% Off<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Hayes Marine Serv. & Supply 10% Discount on Parts & Labor<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Jim?s Color Printing 10% Discount on All Printing<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Joe?s Marine Service Inc. 10% Discount on Labor<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Racetrack Ready Rent 10% Discount on Rentals<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Shalimar Cheers Pub Buy 10 get 1 Free Lunch<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The Original Waterfront<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> Crab Shack & FWB Yacht Basin 10% Discount on Waterfront Food<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The Original Waterfront<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> Crab Shack & FWB Yacht Basin .05cent Per Gallon of Fuel<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Fish Finder 25% Discount on Fishing Trips<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><H2 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><U>SEA TOW PENSACOLA/ORANGE BEACH ADVANTAGE NETWORK PARTICIPANTS<o></o></U></H2><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Alligator Bayou Marine, LLC 5% Discount on Over Counter Boat Parts<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Blue Water Ships Store of AL 10% Discount on Electronic Labor Rate<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Coastal Signs 10% Discount on All Signs & Lettering<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Down Under Dive Shop Gulf Shores 10% Discount on Rental Equipment<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Fishtales At The Wharf 10% off All Meals, alcohol not included<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Holiday Harbor Marina 5cent Discount off Gallon of Fuel<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Intercoastal Prop 10% Discount on New Propellers & Repairs <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> (inboards only)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Mo Fishin Bait & Tackle 10% Discount on Non-Sale Items<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Paradise Hardware & Lumber 10% Discount off all Rental Equipment<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Paradise Marine 10% Discount on Service during off season<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Pensacola Motor Sports 10% Discount on accessories<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Reel Yacht Brokers 10% Disount on Service/Repair<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> (not included, ?No? Boat Sales)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Schreck?s Boat Canvas & Sail Shop 10% off Sails & Boat Covers<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Scurvy Dog ?Let?s Talk Price?<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sportsman Boat Services 10% off Parts<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sunset Grille at Holiday Harbor Buy 1 get 10% off 2<SUP>nd</SUP> Meal-excludes alcohol<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The Plant Dept. & Sarah Jones <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> Gift Shop 10% off most Items<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The Wharf Marina Dock Store 10% Discount on Apparel & Clothing 

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"> (excluding sale items, tobacco & alcohol)


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

How much is a sign up for Sea Tow in Destin this year?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

149.00 for the year. Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess I will come see you next week at the show.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks we look forward to seeing you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that came out and supported the show. It was nice to put some faces with names. We had a very successful show and are looking forward to a fun boating season. Next week we will be at the boat show at Santa Rosa mall if anyone would like to stop by and say hi.


----------

